# zeker zijn van iets



## Syzygy

Hallo allemaal,

ik heb de zin "_Ze zijn al vrijwel zeker van de play-offs._" gehoord en vroeg me af of het betekent dat 'zij zelf (wellicht onterecht) niet meer eraan twijfelen of ze een plaats in de play-offs gaan bereiken' ofwel 'dat het bijna vaststaat dat ze er één gaan bereiken'.
Kortom, gaat het in de zin om hun eigen inschatting of is het een objectieve uitspraak?

Ik vraag omdat ik "_ervan zeker zijn_" eigenlijk alleen maar in de eerste betekenis kende, maar in de context het toen erop leek dat het in de tweede werd gebruikt. En als dat zo is, zou ik dan bijvoorbeeld kunnen zeggen: "_Van die baan ben ik zeker, ik was de enige gegadigde._"?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Hallo Syzygy,

Het kan beide nuances hebben; het hangt af van de context.


----------



## Lopes

Dit wordt misschien verschillend gebruikt in Nederland en Vlaanderen, maar ik zou 'hij was er zeker van dat + _bijzin_' alleen gebruiken voor 'hij wist zeker dat + _bijzin_', en 'hij was zeker van (zonder _er_) + _zelfst. naamwoord_' voor 'het was zeker dat hij _zelfst. naamwoord_' zou krijgen.

Dus 'hij was er zeker van dat hij de play-offs zou bereiken' betekent 'hij wist zeker dat hij de play-offs zou bereiken'
En 'hij was zeker van de play-offs' betekent 'het was zeker dat hij de play-offs zou bereiken'.


----------



## Peterdg

Lopes, er staat "*vrijwel* zeker".


----------



## Lopes

Dat had ik niet gezien, maar dat maakt geen verschil. Als je 'vrijwel' in mijn post zou invoegen zou het niet veranderen.


----------



## marrish

''Ze zijn er zeker van dat...'' is volgens mij altijd een weergave van een subjectieve inschatting, evenals ''hij was zeker van...''.* ''Het *is zeker'' of zelfs ''*het* staat zeker'' zou een objectief gegeven zijn, in hoeverre iets zeker kan zijn.


----------



## Syzygy

En kan je "_zeker zijn van iets_" in de objectieve zin ook in de eerste of tweede persoon gebruiken, zie mijn voorbeeldzin voor '_ik_' in #1 of voor _'jij_': "_Je bent sowieso al zeker van het prijzengeld, dus raad maar raak._"?


----------



## AllegroModerato

"_Ze zijn al vrijwel zeker van de play-offs_" zou ik eigenlijk alleen kunnen interpreteren als dat ze vrijwel feitelijk geplaatst zijn voor de play-offs. Je ziet deze constructie aan de lopende band in sportcommentaren: zeker van plaatsing, deelname, kwalificatie, de volgende ronde, etcetera.

Je andere voorbeeldzinnen zijn prima in orde.


----------

